# help with poisonous plant!!!!!



## bunnymommy76 (Dec 17, 2008)

Does anyone know anything about Pothos plants. I just found Pidge chewing on one of the leaves. Im very concerned now because I found it on the poison list. He nibbled around the outside edge of the leave. I doesn't look like much to me, but I don't know how it will affect him. How long does it usually take before signs of poisoning kick in? I am so nervous, he is already sick and on antibiotic, I was shocked that he ventured all the way across the room and got to the plant, with the way he has been feeling anyway!

He's eating hay now, I hope he will be okay! 

Any knowledge on this plant would be appreciated!


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 17, 2008)

1-888-4-ANI- HELP

This plant is called devil's ivy and is on the list but I know nothing about eating just a small amount. I would call poison control and ask.....


----------



## Pipp (Dec 17, 2008)

I wouldn't worry too much, rabbits are surprisingly resilient even with the so-called 'poisonous' varieties. 

Mostly the warning just says 'toxic' and means that either large amounts can be harmful or that they can be minor irritants. Just watch for tummy upsets, reduction in appetite, lethargy, paralysis, mouth irritation, etc. But the chances of any of that are pretty slim. 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 17, 2008)

How is Pidge..if it was small amountI would guess OK
here's some info but if it was piece of leaf she'll probably be OK

http://www.petcaretips.net/pet-rabbit-poisoning.html


----------



## bunnymommy76 (Dec 17, 2008)

He seems to beokay so far, that was already an hour ago. He's eating his hay again now. Actually I directed him to him hay, because he was mooching for treats. So far, he's himself!


----------



## Pipp (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice link, AngieLuv. Great advice. (Must make sure it's in the Library).

I do believe the pathos varieties can cause mouth irritation in cats and dogs, so watch for drooling, tongue irritation, etc. But again, pretty sure rabbits can handle it. I don't find the 'toxic' lists on a lot of rabbit sites all that accurate, people tend to think if its bad for one animal, it's bad for another, but that's not necessarily true. 

You can encourage him to drink more by spiking his water with a little juice, though. That would be a good precaution. 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## bunnymommy76 (Dec 17, 2008)

good idea, I do have some juicey juice. I can put a little in his water!!!


----------



## tonyshuman (Dec 17, 2008)

Hay and juice. You'd be amazed what my guys have gotten into...
I always check for neurological symptoms by shining a flashlight in the eye if the plant can cause neurological issues. Look for a normal pupil dilation reflex.


----------



## Pipp (Dec 18, 2008)

According to one site, the 'toxic principles' in pathos plants (a member of the Araceae family) are "Allergic reactions, Oxalic acid, Entire plant, Proteolytic enzymes, Calcium oxalate crystals." 

Not exactly sure that that means, but I know rhubarb leaves have a lot of oxalic acid, and they can be corrosive and take awhile to cause trouble (like Esophageal ulcers). Also, I think oxalic acid in high doses can affect the kidneys, again not right away.

Just in case, I'd keep up with the mildly flavored water for a week or so (in addition to regular water), soak his veggies for a bit and also give him parsley and dandelion leaves if you can get them. Both act as diuretics and also have significant calcium levels which might help with excretion of oxalates.

I still wouldn't worry, though. Pathos plants don't seem to be terribly problematic, especially when such a small amount is ingested. 

sas :bunnydance:


----------



## seniorcats (Dec 18, 2008)

Something to keep in mind, the animal poison control hot lines charge a fee for their service (usually donated to ASPCA). I had to call 2 weeks ago when one of my cats ate a pill intended for me. They are excellent and will work with your ER vet. You do have to give them your credit card info upfront and the fee is now $60 (US). I keep the number available all the time on a refrigerator magnet.


----------



## Pipp (Dec 18, 2008)

Yay for Indiana. Purdue comes thru!

Here's some more info on the whole family of plants.

http://www.vet.purdue.edu/toxic/plant03.htm



3. THE AROID FAMILY


_Aglaonema_: CHINESE EVERGREEN

_Anthurium_: ANTHURIUM

_Arisaema_: JACK-IN-THE-PULPIT, GREEN DRAGON

_Caladium_: ELEPHANT EARS

_Colocasia_: TARO

_Dieffenbachia_: DUMBCANE

_Monstera_: CUT-LEAF PHILODENDRON, CERIMAN, MEXICAN BREADFRUIT

_Philodendron_: PHILODENDRON

_Scindapsus_: DEVIL'S-IVY, POTHOS

_Symplocarpus foetidus_: SKUNKCABBAGE

_Syngonium_: TRI-LEAF WONDER, ARROWHEAD VINE, NEPTHYTIS


TOXICITY RATING: Moderate. Pets may sample these commonly available plants with a nibble or two, but rarely ingest any quantity sufficient to cause serious problems or death. Risk increases with hungry or bored animals housed in close proximity to these plants.


ANIMALS AFFECTED: Any animal that chews or ingests the leaves will be affected. In Indiana, nearly all of these plants would be grown as houseplants, therefore pets (including birds and reptiles) are primarily at risk.


DANGEROUS PARTS OF PLANT: Roots, leaves, stems.


CLASS OF SIGNS: Mouth and throat irritation, salivating, possibly stomach irritation, diarrhea (rarely).


PLANT DESCRIPTION: All 2,000 species of this family of plants should be treated as potentially toxic. A few are eaten, such as poi and taro (_Colocasia esculenta_) in Hawaii, but only after the poison is eliminated by cooking. Seven species of aroids occur naturally in Indiana, mostly in wet areas. Jack-in-the-pulpit and skunkcabbage are the most common and best known of these. Dumbcane (fig. 3), pothos, and philodendron are potted plants of offices, restaurant lobbies, and homes.


Aroids are perennials, many arising from corms or rhizomes. Some may be vines. The large net-veined leaves, which may have white or colored spots, are borne on leaf stalks that sheathe the stem. Most of these plants have simple leaves, but jack-in-the-pulpit has three-parted foliage (fig. 19). The aroid flower is a fleshy green, white, or yellow spike (spadix) borne inside a wraparound hood or bract (spathe). The fruits are brightly colored berries, borne in tight clusters, not often produced by the house plant species.


SIGNS: The plant cells contain needle-like crystal of insoluble calcium oxalate which penetrate the skin and mouth causing discomfort. In addition, the plants contain proteolytic enzymes which release histamine and kinins, causing swelling and an itching or burning sensation. Affected animals will shake their head, paw or rub the face and mouth, may salivate or foam at the mouth, may seek water, or may have visible swelling. Very severely affected animals may experience oral swelling to the point that swallowing and breathing become impaired. Typically, animals are not severely affected, since a few bites of the plants are often a sufficient deterrent to further consumption. Occasional reports of these plants causing kidney failure in cats have not been well-verified. Effects in cats appear to be limited to the signs described above. Some of these plants have been used with humans to prevent individuals from talking by causing excessive tongue swelling, hence the name "dumbcane".


FIRST AID: For minor irritation, provide supportive care and prevent further exposure. For more severe signs, if the animal does not improve within a few minutes, or if swallowing or breathing is impaired, consult a veterinarian immediately.


SAFETY IN PREPARED FEEDS: These plants are not likely to be incorporated into hay or other feeds, but if so, the toxins are likely to remain.


PREVENTION: Animals should not be allowed to consume these plants. Offer small amounts of fresh grass or other safe plant material (depending on the species), or remove the plant from the pet's environment. Some pets do not "learn their lesson" and may return to chew on these plants. In these situations, it is best to remove the plant from the pet's environment.


----------



## bunnymommy76 (Dec 18, 2008)

He seems okay this morning. He ate his greens and drank his juice. He's a big hay eater anyway, so he is getting lots of hay. He seems okay, nothing seems to be bothering him! I'm sure he'll be okay, lt was a very small amount, i'm glad I caught him when I did though! 

Thanks for all your help!!


----------

